# cushions pillows and bedspreads



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

I just rented a very nice 3 bedroom house in Nazaré.

I think it was once rented out via booking dot com or airbnb because it has two fridges and two dining room tables, one of each of which are now in the basement.

Anyway it's been totally redecorated and I'm very happy with it.

Almofada appears to mean both pillow and cushion in Portuguese which is interesting because the only pillows In the house are ones that I brought with me.

But there are loads of cushions. Do the Portuguese sometimes use cushions instead of pillows? 

And there are not many blankets but there are lots of bedspreads and towels.

Are bedspreads often used instead of blankets?

Thanks.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

The beds all looked like this. In the UK I'd say that bedspreads are more for decoration than for keeping warm and the cushions in the photo wouldn't be used for pillows.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

You need to get to Ikea and buy some proper pillows and a blanket 

Cushions and bedspreads here, like elsewhere, are just for decoration. Guessing that as your house was used as a rental, it was equipped based on the convenience of the owner and not necessarily the good night's sleep of the inhabitants


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

bom dia lisbon said:


> You need to get to Ikea and buy some proper pillows and a blanket
> 
> Cushions and bedspreads here, like elsewhere, are just for decoration. Guessing that as your house was used as a rental, it was equipped based on the convenience of the owner and not necessarily the good night's sleep of the inhabitants


My son who is arriving from Oregon says he uses bedspreads in the summer because they're light - go figure.

I bought some some pillows locally and probably have enough blankets.

I've lived in Costa da Caparica, Aveiro and am now in Nazaré and the quality of the wooden furniture has disappointed in each place. Looks nice but drawers don't close properly etc Similar to Ikea furniture. I like their accessories though.

Thanks for replying.


----------

